# New Forest area people...Mopley riding club...



## catwithclaws (16 June 2015)

Has anyone been to the hunter trials at Mopley riding club before? Any info at all would be gratefully received - a friend and I are interested in going to do the mini pairs this year. But I don't really jump after a horrible accident and her boy is super green, so just after any info at all to be honest!


----------



## Kizzy2004 (24 July 2015)

I have been a few times.  It's a lovely set up and we'll organised.  I wouldn't say the jumps are like normal hunter trial jumps as they are only moved into the field for the Hunter trials.  They are nice jumps both the mini and 2ft 3.  Think brush fences, telegraph poles natural looking fences.

You can see all the jumps from the start and they normally go round in a loop.  You are normally the only ones on the course at a time so you should be able to take at reasonable leisure.

Have fun, we normally do the team games after the Hunter trial which includes handy pony, games and show jumping which is a lot of fun.


----------



## han_nah (10 August 2015)

Hi, is this the same as the one they are holding beginning of September and they are also holding a team challenge end of September. 

I am participating in the tem challenge - have no idea what I have let myself in for 

and am looking into doing the cross country bunt only the 1'6 - 1'9 both me and my 9 year old forester have never competed in showjumping or cross country so all new to us...any ideas on what sort of jumps there will be??


----------



## catwithclaws (18 August 2015)

Yes I meant the one at the start of September. Sadly I won't be going now as my bit sustained a check ligament injury while xc schooling on Saturday. good luck if you do go


----------



## han_nah (19 August 2015)

Typical..they always injure themselves when you have plans! My other mare always does..as soon as you pull her mane and tidy her up she'll go and cut herself. 

Have decided to brave it and book..now there is no going back!! 

Hope your boy gets better soon x


----------



## Kizzy2004 (19 August 2015)

Team challenge is great fun, I did it last year.  The handy pony is great you have to ride or lead through a make shift bush and under a washing line and through other obstacles.  The races included relay and barrel races and the cross country and sj was nice and relaxed.  It's a great set up and we're going again this year.


----------

